# Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Season Underway!)



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League)*

I joined; looks pretty cool. Don't be afraid to sign up - I won't kick your *** that bad.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League)*

I have cookies!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League)*



Cris said:


> I have cookies!


I'm In!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League)*

Good deal... I need more!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League)*

5 People in so far!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League)*

Hey Cris, send me an invite, I'll join.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League)*



farzadkavari said:


> Hey Cris, send me an invite, I'll join.


Send me a pm with your email address.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League)*

BH, accept your invite you bum.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League)*

ElCap15 and myself want in!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League)*



DaRizzle said:


> ElCap15 and myself want in!!!


If you send me Elcap15's email address too, I can add him as a second owner.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League)*

Don't be scared people. I suck at this stuff. 

oh, if you think there is a better date for the draft I am all open to suggestions.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League)*

It would have to be 11am on the weekends..After 5 on the weekdays (better)


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League)*

Once BH isn't a lazy *******, there are only 4 spots left!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League)*

I guess ill try it. Ive never done a fantasy league so i have no idea wtf im doing. lol


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League)*

Three spots left! Where is CDracing. Lazy *******s.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League)*

Yo Cris. my cousin is gonna sign up on BBF in a little bit and he says hes down to join the league.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League)*

I texted ElCap to PM you Chris...hopefully he will get off his *** and PM u


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League)*

He sent me his email, and has his invite.

Two spots left!


----------



## Eyeslack (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League)*



Cris said:


> He sent me his email, and has his invite.
> 
> Two spots left!





yO! Thanks for the invite Cris! :banana:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League)*

One spot (of the original 12) left!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *one spot left**

OH yeah! Lets do this ****!

I always win fantasy Basketball


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *one spot left**

We have arrived at 12 teams...

If anyone still want's in, send me a PM and I'll add you to the waiting list. For every two, added to the waiting list I can add two additional teams.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *Wait List Only and BH is lazy**

And that final team is me  Haha dont worry I'm never good at basketball just usually baseball..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *Wait List Only and BH is lazy**

Hey I didn't know you had a league going. I guess I'm in then.. Oh, can you move the draft up an hour or two earlier?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *Wait List Only and BH is lazy**

What the hell? I asked you and you said yes, then I asked you get your lazy *** registered and you said you will. 

I sent an invite to your school email address too.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *Wait List Only and BH is lazy**

I'm interested.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *Wait List Only and BH is lazy**

You guys will all put the ***** up on a pedestal when team Vah Jay-Jay hoists the trophy at the end of the year!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *Wait List Only and BH is lazy**

I will be putting team Vah Jay-Jay back where they belong. In the kitchen.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *Wait List Only and BH is lazy**



elcap15 said:


> You guys will all put the ***** up on a pedestal when team Vah Jay-Jay hoists the trophy at the end of the year!


:rofl: repped


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *Wait List Only and BH is lazy**



Cris said:


> I will be putting team Vah Jay-Jay back where they belong. In the kitchen.


:lol:

This is gonna be a fun league


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *Wait List Only and BH is lazy**

No love for Princes Revolution? :biggrin:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *Wait List Only and BH is lazy**

Affliction *****es!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *Wait List Only and BH is lazy**

Bump! I need one more to add Keneth!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *ONE SPOT OPEN!**

Im in...you got any more space Cris?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *ONE SPOT OPEN!**

Check your PM...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *Spots still open**

I joined. I like this league. It's big, so it'll require more players and skill


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *Spots still open**

I still havent gotten an email....


[email protected]


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *Spots still open**



SoCalfan21 said:


> I still havent gotten an email....
> 
> 
> [email protected]


That's because you never sent it to me... :wink: 

If you had checked your PM's, you would have realized that. haha.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *Spots still open**



Cris said:


> That's because you never sent it to me... :wink:
> 
> If you had checked your PM's, you would have realized that. haha.


Oh **** I thought I had hit submit..I guess not ha.

but I have signed in.

Are we going to do a live draft through ESPN or do the posts thing like a few years ago I think we did a draft through here. I think it was fantasy Fball..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *Spots still open**

We're just doing it over ESPN, I am too lazy to copy it over.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *Spots still open**

When do we find out the draft order?? Or do we find that out the day of??


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *Spots still open**

I believe an hour before the draft. It's random, so I have no say in that matter.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *Spots still open**

I'm gonna be mad if my #3 player gets picked before I get to!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *Spots still open**

I'll be mad if farzadkavari doesn't join pretty soon.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *Spots still open**

Just so you ladies know it's not the dude in my avatar  lol


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *Spots still open**



Brian34Cook said:


> I'm gonna be mad if my #3 player gets picked before I get to!


Dont you dare steal Coby Karl away from me! Hes mine *****!:azdaja:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *Spots still open**

so we changed the draft day??


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *Spots still open**

Yeah, farzadkavari never registered either. And it doesnt let you draft unless you have a full league.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *Spots still open**

If anyone wants a spot... just PM me. i am not goign to wait anylonger.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *Spots still open**

Maybe someone will get that last spot before Saturday.. would be great..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge (ESPN Fantasy League) *Spots still open**

THE LEAGUE IS FULL!!! 

Sorry farzadkavari, but you took way too freaking long.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (League Full)*

Awesome and I dont care when the draft is.. just hope it'll be soon..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (League Full)*

Ok,I am making an executive decision here.

The draft will be on October 18th at 6:30 PM. ONE hour before the lakers preseason game vs FC Barcelona at 7:30. I figure people will be online at this time.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (League Full)*

Woah...you might want to make it 2hrs before the game so we can actually watch the game. Im assuming its televised


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (League Full)*

w/e. I'll change whatever before.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (League Full)*

I'm new and suck at this.

That being said, when do we find out the draft order?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (League Full)*

about an hour before the draft


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (League Full)*

Im down for that date. Anytime that saturday would be fine with me.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (League Full)*

for some reason 5:30 isn't available... so the draft time is set for 5:15PM on the 18th. there you go.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (League Full)*

Sounds good.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (League Full)*

perfect


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Draft: 10/18 5:15PM)*

Dont forget the draft is tomorrow night.. I almost did lol


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Draft: 10/18 5:15PM)*

TWO HOURS... TWO HOURS TILL DRAFT TIME!

Draft order to be posted in one hour!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (DRAFT TONIGHT)*

Hope I dont get a bad pick 

7th.. eh


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (DRAFT TONIGHT)*










there it is folks!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (DRAFT TONIGHT)*

I don't know if I'll be around for the entire draft (or any of it). But we'll see.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (DRAFT TONIGHT)*

Basel bringing up the rear again...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (DRAFT TONIGHT)*

20 Minutes!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (DRAFT TONIGHT)*

10 Minutes!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (ALERT: DRAFT OPEN)*

Couldnt get live draft to work for me, so it's picking guys for me.

I got Nash and Carter.. I hate both of those players SOO much.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (ALERT: DRAFT OPEN)*

W wo shouldnt have been drunk on my last picks.. oh well got Sessions, Head, and Cook.. wow lol


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (ALERT: DRAFT OPEN)*

pg Jason Kidd
sg Dwyane Wade
sf Luol Deng
pf David West
c Tyson Chandler

sg Sasha Vujacic
sf Richard Jefferson
c Emeka Okafor
sf Al Thornton
pf Udonis Haslem
pf Chris Wilcox
sg Jason Kapono
sg Rudy Fernandez


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (ALERT: DRAFT OPEN)*


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (ALERT: DRAFT OPEN)*

Chris Paul
Joe Johnson
Peja Stojakovic
Michael Beasley
Al Jefferson

Richard Hamilton
LaMarcus Aldridge
Randy Foye
Kenyon Martin
Ryan Gomes
Brendan Haywood
Shaquille O'Neal
Jordan Farmar

I can live with that


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (ALERT: DRAFT OPEN)*

PG Deron Williams
SG B randon Roy
SF Carmelo Anthony
PF Pau Gasol
C Greg Oden
G Derrick Rose
F Jermaine O'Neal
UT Marvin Williams
UT Thad Young
UT BEn Wallace

Ben Ramon Sessions
Ben Luther Head
Ben Brian Cook

I'm awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (ALERT: DRAFT OPEN)*

Marion was a steal at 9!!! My team rocks! You all goin down!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (ALERT: DRAFT OPEN)*

My team sucks a male part...


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Draft Complete)*

i found out after the draft that 3 out my first 4 picks have injuries. Ugh.

My team has a lot of upside but also a lot of downside.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Draft Complete)*

I hope my waiver claims go through..


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Draft Complete)*

that wouldnt be for mr. Kapono would it? :biggrin:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Draft Complete)*

i dropped Kapono. I figured with Sasha on the squad Kapono would be a little redundant.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Draft Complete)*

So how exactly do you go about picking up free agents?? Ive never done a fantasy league so any information would be useful.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Draft Complete)*

Go to players... find a player that you like. Click "Claim" you now have submitted a waiver claim. The waiver order changes every week, so this week you're 9 out of 14. Which means if any of the other 8 teams in front of you submit a claim for that player they are going to get him. But if they don't you will claim him in about 3 days.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Draft Complete)*



CubanLaker said:


> i dropped Kapono. I figured with Sasha on the squad Kapono would be a little redundant.



Probably should have held onto him on the bench, or for a Utility role. Or traded him at least.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Draft Complete)*

yeah i know. bad move.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Draft Complete)*

Go Team Vah Jay-jay


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Draft Complete)*

Cook(ed) Head for Yi Boobie.. I like!!!


----------



## Eyeslack (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Draft Complete)*

hell yeah! can't wait for oct 28th to get this started... Lovin my team


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Draft Complete)*



Futurama_Fanatic said:


> Go Team Vah Jay-jay


Thats right!

Lets hope this one dont stink!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Draft Complete)*

You're all going to lose. 

:basel:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Draft Complete)*

My Disco Ninjas are going to **** all over you guys..


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Draft Complete)*

Well my Vah Jay-jay is a dirty girl, and she like Disco Ninja ****.

www.2vahjayjaysonecup.com


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Draft Complete)*

Whoever you are Samara your going down this opening week!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Draft Complete)*

Don't get to cocky.. You all should fear my merry band of scrubs.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Draft Complete)*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> Don't get to cocky.. You all should fear my merry band of scrubs.


A runt Chihuahua wouldn't fear your team.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Draft Complete)*

I cant get on!

The link to our league from ESPN fantasy is gone right now. Oh noes!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Draft Complete)*

nevermind


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Draft Complete)*

I wish I could've made the draft - my team ****ing sucks.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Draft Complete)*

Don't worry basel, other will feels the way too after they get ran over by my Conquistadors as well.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Draft Complete)*

Well at least you have company. DaRizzle was there for the draft and his team sucks as bad as yours.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Draft Complete)*

I dont like my team right now.. lol


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Draft Complete)*

I like my squad. I just wish they played more. lol


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Draft Complete)*

I have one spot open due to a recently departed member.. cough cough. Anyone want it late?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Draft Complete)*

who is on my team?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (Draft Complete)*

http://games.espn.go.com/fba/clubhouse?leagueId=12852&teamId=9&seasonId=2009


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (New Spot Open!)*

I don't even know how to play... And I'm steam rolling most of you chumps.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (New Spot Open!)*

its only been two weeks. Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (New Spot Open!)*

It's not like their is much skill involved. Add players, subtract players. Trade players. 

Pretty much as long as you do the opposite of basel, you're good to go.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Forum Challenge Discussion Thread... (New Spot Open!)*

Unique has joined!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

1st place overall, *****es!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> 1st place overall, *****es!


Long season left. As soon as I figure out how to make a move... Then your in trouble..


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

my team is only getting better


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Still in 1st place...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down to the Final Four.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Damn Cris is gonna beat me.. 3rd place game here I come..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Not if half of my team is Day to Day like it is now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm awesome.


----------

